# Welcome back, Carol!...



## exile (Nov 12, 2008)

...I'm very glad to see you posting on the board again. We have missed you a lot! :highfive:


----------



## stickarts (Nov 12, 2008)

Ditto!


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

exile said:


> ...I'm very glad to see you posting on the board again. We have missed you a lot! :highfive:




I have missed you too...a lot.  Its good to be back.  artyon:artyon:


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

stickarts said:


> Ditto!



((((hugs Sensei Frank))))


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad you are back Carol!


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Glad you are back Carol!



Me too Brian.  

Note to self:  Do not move to a battleground state in a presidential election year EVER AGAIN.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 12, 2008)

_*WOO HOO, BABY!*_

:bangahead:  :boing1:  :highfive:  artyon:  :highfive:  :boing1:  :bangahead:​


----------



## morph4me (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Back Carol, artyon:. You were missed


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 12, 2008)

I concur with the heartfelt reactions of my esteemed friends and colleagues {a sweepingly flourished bow and kissed hand to you, milady}.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll say it again...


*Yay!!!  Carol's back!!!!artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Lisa (Nov 12, 2008)

Whoot!  Carol is back!  Carol is back!

*does a dance


----------



## crushing (Nov 12, 2008)

*Welcome back!!!!!*


----------



## Drac (Nov 12, 2008)

*WELCOME HOME Carol!!!!!*


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! Good to see you back! Hope all is going well!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 12, 2008)

Outstanding!!
Welcome back Carolartyon:


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 12, 2008)

WOO HOO!!!  It was so empty here without you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome back Carol :asian:

How are things on the North Shore?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2008)

I was thrilled to see posts by our esteemed colleague again... 
Welcome back Carol!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2008)

Carol It is great to see a old friend around here once again, I hope everything is fine and differently keep in touch.:asian:


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome back Carol :asian:
> 
> How are things on the North Shore?



Dunno.  I changed zip codes


----------



## stickarts (Nov 12, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> ((((hugs Sensei Frank))))


 
come and visit us Carol!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2008)

I know others have said it, but welcome back.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 12, 2008)

You were gone?  :shrug:  

Welcome back!  Hope you like the new decor!


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> You were gone?  :shrug:



 

(oops, is that insulting an officer?  LMAO!!)



> Welcome back!  Hope you like the new decor!



You look excellent in green, if I may say so myself   Congratulations


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I concur with the heartfelt reactions of my esteemed friends and colleagues {a sweepingly flourished bow and kissed hand to you, milady}.



*courtsey's and squeezes Suke's hand*

And its wonderful to see you too my dear


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> WOO HOO!!!  It was so empty here without you!



My heart...and my computer was empty without you guys.  

How are you MB?   I hope you're still in the states and they aren't making you go back "over there" somewhere?


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Welcome Back Carol, artyon:. You were missed




Missed you too Tom.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> _*WOO HOO, BABY!*_
> 
> :bangahead:  :boing1:  :highfive:  artyon:  :highfive:  :boing1:  :bangahead:​





tkdgirl said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> 
> *Yay!!!  Carol's back!!!!artyon:artyon:*





Lisa said:


> Whoot!  Carol is back!  Carol is back!
> 
> *does a dance




Back atcha Ladies!!  You ROCK!!  :highfive: :highfive: :highfive:

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I was thrilled to see posts by our esteemed colleague again...
> Welcome back Carol!



You're so sweet.  Thanks so much Caver


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

stickarts said:


> come and visit us Carol!!



I want to!!!  I'm STILL on the night shift though...tough to get away during the week.


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I know others have said it, but welcome back.




Thank tou so much Rich.  Nice to see you again.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 12, 2008)

I've missed talking to you, and haven't really been able to IM since I'm not actually home very often...


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> I've missed talking to you, and haven't really been able to IM since I'm not actually home very often...



I've missed talking to you too.  Hopefully we can stay in touch here if you arent on IM.  I'm still on nearly every evening.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey there Carol, long time, no hear from ... what's up?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Dunno. I changed zip codes


 
Same State?


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Same State?



Nope...moved up to NH.  There's lots and lots of trees where I am now...


----------



## Drac (Nov 13, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Nope...moved up to NH. There's lots and lots of trees where I am now...


 

Lots of trees???..Don't tell Xue Sheng or he will wanna visit???


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2008)

Drac said:


> Lots of trees???..Don't tell Xue Sheng or he will wanna visit???



I have plenty of room for Xue and Mrs. Xue to stay for a visit   But there are SO many trees up here he may go in to sensory overload


----------



## Drac (Nov 13, 2008)

carol kaur said:


> i have plenty of room for xue and mrs. Xue to stay for a visit :d but there are so many trees up here he may go in to sensory overload :d :d


 

Its a good thing..You know him and trees...


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2008)

Heeheeeheee!!  

Yes I do, yes I do!  And thanks so much for the warm welcome back Drac (((HUGS)))  Hope all is well with you?


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> I have plenty of room for Xue and Mrs. Xue to stay for a visit  But there are SO many trees up here he may go in to sensory overload


 
:xtrmshock TREES!!!!

Trees you say :mst:

Treeeees :EG:

Watch the trees....they're sneaky :EG: 

NEVER to many trees... I use to work a tree farm in the hills of Pa. Actually that is where I learned...they can't be trusted :EG: :uhyeah:

NH is a great place, spent some time there myself, mostly the White mountains, climbed Mt Washington and Mt. Monadnock and spent a few weekend waaaaay up around Berlin NH. And I did actually take PD (LEO) exams in Keene and Portsmouth many years ago.

I have tried to get the wife to consider relocating there on a couple of occasions, mostly for the trees , but she is not interested


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 13, 2008)

Long time no see! Welcome back.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 13, 2008)

Good to see ya back! A hug from me and Buddy to you and Franklin!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 13, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> :xtrmshock TREES!!!!
> 
> Trees you say :mst:
> 
> ...


Hroom Hroohm, lets not be hasty Master Xue, not all trees are bad, some have been around longer than your art.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 13, 2008)

EDIT: Post went to wrong thread.

Another hug from me and Buddy just for yuks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Hroom Hroohm, lets not be hasty Master Xue, not all trees are bad, some have been around longer than your art.


 
:ubercool: Those be the real sneaky ones....NEVER turn your back on em.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 13, 2008)

about damn time girl  

Happy to see you back on line


----------



## Kacey (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 14, 2008)

Although we have not officially met. Welcome back.


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you all for all the warm welcomes and the well wishes.

And remember.....It's all Lisa's fault!     :lisafault: :lisafault:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 15, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Thank you all for all the warm welcomes and the well wishes.
> 
> And remember.....It's all Lisa's fault!     :lisafault: :lisafault:



Hey if I am to blame for you coming back I am SOOOOOOO okay with that!


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Hey if I am to blame for you coming back I am SOOOOOOO okay with that!



Yup you are to blame!  (Well you and a lot of other good people too that I have missed) 

But its more fun to say that it's all Lisa's fault  

:lisafault:  :lisafault:


----------



## exile (Nov 16, 2008)

If it's Lisa's fault, then good on her, I say! (and good on you too, of course, Chew...no, really, I _mean_ it... I _do_, honest....)


----------

